# Einbau meines alten Systems in ein Deep-Silent Gehäuse



## astralhorizon (22. Januar 2017)

*Einbau meines alten Systems in ein Deep-Silent Gehäuse*

Hallo,

ich habe mir damals einen günstigen "Gaming-PC" bei one gekauft und später Grafikkarte, Prozessor und Prozessorkühler aufgerüstet sowie eine zweite Festplatte eingebaut.

Weil ich mein Gehäuse optisch nicht sehr ansprechend finde und es quasi nach allen Seiten hin offen ist und man deshalb immer ein "Grundrauschen" wahrnimmt, würde ich gerne ein Deep-Silent Gehäuse von Nanoxia kaufen und mein System darin einbauen.

Meine Frage ist, ob sich die alten Komponenten voraussichtlich relativ problemlos in das neue Gehäuse einbauen lassen oder ob im Normalfall mit Problemen zu rechnen ist.

Meine Hardwarekomponenten sind
In Win Mana 136 Midi-Tower
GTX 970 von MSI
FX 8370 von AMD mit Alpenföhn Lüfter
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
LC Power LC600H-12 (Netzteil)
Und zwei Festplatten in Standardgröße.

Ich habe mal ein Foto vom derzeitigen Innenleben gemacht. Vielleicht hilft es ja, den Platz einzuschätzen oder ähnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich wohl mal entstauben sollte. ^^ Das hörbare "Grundrauschen" entsteht vor allem durch die Lüfter des Gehäuses. Prozessor und Grafikkarte sind angenehm leise. 

Kann ich mir durch ein neues Gehäuse also Geräuschpegeloptimierung erhoffen und wird es mir aller Voraussicht nach gelingen, das System einzubauen?

Ich denke dabei an dieses Gehäuse: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_970337.html

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Sagnafain (22. Januar 2017)

astralhorizon schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, ob sich die alten Komponenten voraussichtlich relativ problemlos in das neue Gehäuse einbauen lassen oder ob im Normalfall mit Problemen zu rechnen ist.
> 
> Meine Hardwarekomponenten sind
> In Win Mana 136 Midi-Tower
> ...



Die größen stehen doch alle im Angebot 

Wichtig wäre jedoch das deine Komponenten diese Daten erfüllen da dein neues Gehäuse nur diesen Platz zu Verfügung stellt.

CPU-Kühler bis max. 165mm
Grafikkarten bis max. 430mm

Die Grafikkarte passt definitiv, jedoch kann ich jetzt nicht´s mit "FX 8370 von AMD mit Alpenföhn Lüfter" anfangen. Da musst du schon genau sagen welchen CPU-Kühler du hast.

LG Sagnafain


----------



## astralhorizon (22. Januar 2017)

Hab noch mal nachgeschaut:

Alpenföhn "Ben Nevis" mit den Maßen 120 mm x 73 mm x 140 mm, sollte also passen. 

Dann steht dem also ansonsten nichts im Wege und ich kann das System "übertragen"?


----------



## Sagnafain (22. Januar 2017)

astralhorizon schrieb:


> Dann steht dem also ansonsten nichts im Wege und ich kann das System "übertragen"?



Ansonsten sehe ich da jetzt kein Problem mehr


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2017)

Ich würde aber das Netzteil tauschen, das LC Power LC600H ist Elektronikmüll...  lieber ein 400 oder 450W-BeQuiet für 50€, hat auf dem Papier vlt scheinbar weniger Power, aber effektiv 100pro mind so viel wie das LC Power, zudem auch effizienter, d.h. du verbrauchst damit weniger Strom. UND das LC Power könnte auch ein "Lärmfaktor" sein. zB das hier wäre um Welten besser als das LC-Power be quiet! Pure Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Von einem neuen Gehäuse würde ich mir auch nicht ZU viel versprechen, vor allem nutzt die Info "schallgedämmt" nicht viel - neue Wärmeleitpaste wäre vlt mal nötig beim CPU-Kühler, dann sollte es an sich in einem normalen Gehäuse mit 2 Lüftern (vorne eher unten, Luft rein - einer hinten eher oben, Luft raus) schon ziemlich leise sein.  ABER das Deep Silence ist in jedem Falle gut - ob es wirklich am "schallgedämmt" liegt, sei aber mal dahingestellt


----------



## astralhorizon (27. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse und auch ein Netzteil der von Dir empfohlenen Reihe mit 500w bestellt und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## astralhorizon (4. Februar 2017)

Hi,

werde ich wohl den CPU-Lüfter mitsamt des Mainboards aus- und wieder einbauen können, oder wird das nicht gehen, weil ich dann nicht an irgendwelche Schrauben komme oder es sich aufgrund des Gewichts nicht händeln lässt?

Ich frage, weil ich dann erst noch neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen müsste, bevor ich mich an den Umbau mache.

Viele Grüße!


Edit (zweite Noobfrage): Wie geht der Rechner mit den neuen Komponenten um, d.h. dem Gehäuse und dem anderen Netzteil. Benötigen diese andere "Treiber", die das System updatet, und wäre es dann besser, das System noch mal neu aufzusetzen?

(dritte Noobfrage): Macht es auch Sinn, die Wärmeleitpaste der Grafikkarte zu erneuern, wenn ich schon einmal dabei bin? Oder ist das bei modernen Karten eher unüblich? Habe die Karte seit März 2015 oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2017)

astralhorizon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> werde ich wohl den CPU-Lüfter mitsamt des Mainboards aus- und wieder einbauen können, oder wird das nicht gehen, weil ich dann nicht an irgendwelche Schrauben komme oder es sich aufgrund des Gewichts nicht händeln lässt?
> 
> ...


 bei halbwegs modernen Gehäusen kommst du auch "unter" das Board ran, ohne es auszubauen: rechtes Seitenteil weg, da ist ein großes Loch auf Höhe des Sockels. Und wenn es noch um den Umzug geht: Die Schrauben des Boards kannst du lösen und es dann rausnehmen und auch "draußen" den Kühler abmontieren. Beim Neueinbaue nur drauf achten, dass überall da, wo das Board Haltelöcher hat, auch Abtsandhalter im Gehäuse sind, Bei manchen sind da ab Werk schon welche drin oder erhabene Stellen, weil manche Schrauben-Orte bei jedem Mainboardformat identisch sind.

Für ein neues Netzteil brauchst du an Windows nix ändern. Und Grafikkarte: naja, schadet nicht, aber muss normalerweise auch nicht sein. Es kann sein, dass die Karte danach etwas leiser wird.


----------



## astralhorizon (4. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass ich das Mainboard also auch umbauen könnte, ohne den Lüfter ab- und wieder aufzumontieren? Mir ging es ja darum, ob ich vor dem Umbau noch Wärmeleitpaste kaufen muss. Weil, wenn ich den Lüfter abmontieren muss, will ich sie auf jeden Fall erneuern. Muss ich das nicht unbedingt, dann würde ich keine kaufen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2017)

Ach so - also, du kannst das Board auch inkl. Kühler ausbauen und neu einbauen, kann evtl je nach Kühler nur vorkommen, dass du an eine der Schrauben schwer rankommst. So alle 2-3 Jahre neue Paste ist aber nicht verkehrt, da kannst du Arctic Cooling MX4 nehmen, ne kleine Tube. Die reicht dann sogar für 10x neu machen


----------



## astralhorizon (4. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank! Hab sie mir bestellt und mach dann CPU und GPU mal neu. Schaden kanns ja nicht. Darf ich mal fragen, wie Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter dann gesteuert werden, wenn nicht durch "Treiber" des Mainboards? Wundert mich irgendwie, wie das funktionieren kann ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2017)

astralhorizon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Hab sie mir bestellt und mach dann CPU und GPU mal neu. Schaden kanns ja nicht. Darf ich mal fragen, wie Netzteil und Gehäuselüfter dann gesteuert werden, wenn nicht durch "Treiber" des Mainboards? Wundert mich irgendwie, wie das funktionieren kann ^^


 Das Netzteil wird nicht gesteuert. Die Bauteile ziehen Strom, und das Netzteil liefert denn halt bis zu dem Punkt, wo dessen Maximum erreicht ist. Und je nach dem, wie warm das Netzteil wird, läuft dessen Lüfter entsprechend mit. Und die Gehäuse-Lüfter werden vom Mainboard gesteuert, wenn du die am Board anschließt. Da kannst du entweder im BIOS des Boards oder mit nem Tool des Boardherstellers Lüfterkurven einstellen, damit die nur drehen, wenn es warm wird. Wenn du sie aber am Netzteil anschließt, laufen die immer gleichschnell.


----------

